# Ground and Pound, Essex



## Oblivion Studios (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Check out this big UK MMA event "Ground and Pound - Brute Force".

Brute Force on Vimeo

7/8/11 The Mill, Rayleigh, Essex

NICE!


----------

